# cam sensor problems



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We don't have a 1.6 liter engine in these cars. 

Also, I'd start checking wiring to the sensor. It's possible something got messed up near the sensor pigtail and connector.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

We do actually have a 1.6 in the cruze.

Chevrolet Cruze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How many miles on the engine? I have seen these things on other cars when the timing components are off kilter. The sensor may be just fine but if the timing components are offset, the sensor will see the cam/crank in an unexpected position and kick off the CEL.


----------



## Robrsa (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely a 1.6 It's a year old and has 68000 kms on it


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be wiring, computer, component, or related components. Replacement didn't work. Is the timing set correctly? The dealer should have tests in the shop manual to show if the sensor or computer is bad or if the signals are making it over the wiring. 
You say it runs fine, so timing may bot be an issue. Although, the parameters may be small enough that even if the timing is out a little, it will still run ok.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Robrsa said:


> Definitely a 1.6 It's a year old and has 68000 kms on it


Ahh, we don't get that engine in the States. 

Madcat, thanks for the link. I'd forgotten about the engine choices in other markets. 

Almost sounds like the timing belt skipped a tooth, and the engine computer's getting really mad about it. The VVT might be able to compensate for that while throwing a code for a cam sensor. I think somebody needs to time the engine to make sure it didn't skip a tooth, or that something is wrong with the timing belt.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> We don't have a 1.6 liter engine in these cars.
> 
> Also, I'd start checking wiring to the sensor. It's possible something got messed up near the sensor pigtail and connector.


Rosbrsa - where are you? North America only has the 1.8 and 1.4T engines. Also, I second the wiring option. If the sensor isn't getting correct power (voltage and current) it will fail intermittently even though there is nothing wrong with your car or the sensor itself.


----------



## Robrsa (Oct 22, 2012)

The timing is confirmed correct I'm in Cape Town South Africa


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I would think what Ober said is the next logical step. Might have the dealership run some tests on it if it is still under warranty.


----------



## Nhlaka 🇿🇦 (Aug 3, 2020)

Robrsa said:


> The timing is confirmed correct I'm in Cape Town South Africa


 How did you fix that, I’m in KZN (Vryheid) South Africa my car is giving me that problem, and I wanna fix and sell it.. it’s too much with this American car.


----------

